# 20% Discount code for my Ravelry Store



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

The World Cup Football starts this coming week, if like me you can't escape any matches during this month, no matter who is playing, I am offering a 20% discount in my Ravelry Store to help you get through it!

This promotion starts today and ends on the 15th July 2018.

To get your 20% discount enter code WCK2018 at the check out: https://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

That's very kind of you, I'm sure lots will appreciate it, I know I will, thank you!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

OMG! Pat you are such an amazing person. I sure do appreciate this among others and yes a BIG thank you!!!

I just made my purchase. Hooray!!! Thank you again Pat


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

Thank you, Gypsycream! I just bought several of your adorable patterns!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you, going to look now.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome, Pat! You have many wonderful patterns, thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sukiesue said:


> That's very kind of you, I'm sure lots will appreciate it, I know I will, thank you!


Thank you Sukiesue xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> OMG! Pat you are such an amazing person. I sure do appreciate this among others and yes a BIG thank you!!!
> 
> I just made my purchase. Hooray!!! Thank you again Pat


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Thank you, going to look now.


Hope you find something you like :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sandy4cats said:


> Thank you, Gypsycream! I just bought several of your adorable patterns!


Aww thank you :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mambrose3 said:


> Thank you


Welcome :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Revan said:


> Awesome, Pat! You have many wonderful patterns, thank you.


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a generous gesture, Pat! 

Who wouldn't want to miss out on your wonderful Patterns at a discount? 

Thanks for that! :sm11:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> What a generous gesture, Pat!
> 
> Who wouldn't want to miss out on your wonderful Patterns at a discount?
> 
> Thanks for that! :sm11:


You are welcome Letitia, don't suppose you will be force fed football for a month will you? :sm02:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

My DH loves football but isn't a fanatic! Hopefully the time zones are more favourable for us this time! :sm11:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> My DH loves football but isn't a fanatic! Hopefully the time zones are more favourable for us this time! :sm11:


Hadn't thought of that, it's in Russia so good luck :sm01:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> The World Cup Football starts this coming week, if like me you can't escape any matches during this month, no matter who is playing, I am offering a 20% discount in my Ravelry Store to help you get through it!
> 
> This promotion starts today and ends on the 15th July 2018.
> 
> To get your 20% discount enter code WCK2018 at the check out: https://www.ravelry.com/designers/pat-alinejad


Well I'm with you there Pat! I can't think of anything more boring than sitting in front of a screen watching a group of men kicking around a ball and jumping on each other, when one of them scores a goal. Hahahaha. So how wonderful and timely this gift is from you. Thank you so much for your kindness.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Well I'm with you there Pat! I can't think of anything more boring than sitting in front of a screen watching a group of men kicking around a ball and jumping on each other, when one of them scores a goal. Hahahaha. So how wonderful and timely this gift is from you. Thank you so much for your kindness.


If you are inflicted by this curse in your house, like I'm going to be, please stock up!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

What a great offer, Pat. My how your store has grown in the last 7 years. So many delightful little characters.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> If you are inflicted by this curse in your house, like I'm going to be, please stock up!!


Thank goodness for a secluded Craft-room; Netflix on my own TV; Gypsycream on the Ravelry Store, set up on my lap-top with my finger on the mouse. Oh and a hot cup of tea with a packet of custard creams. I don't think I need anything else.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Thank goodness for a secluded Craft-room; Netflix on my own TV; Gypsycream on the Ravelry Store, set up on my lap-top with my finger on the mouse. Oh and a hot cup of tea with a packet of custard creams. I don't think I need anything else.


Sounds wonderful, Chris! Can I come over? Lol!! 
:sm11:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for the offer, Pat! Such lovely designs and a great way to get a whole bunch of them! You are very generous!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

What a great offer Pat! My husband doesn't watch this but he does watch alot of cooking shows which this can help me get through. Which do you think is worde?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Pat for your kindness and generosity!!!! So many beautiful patterns to choose from. ???? Ros


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> What a great offer, Pat. My how your store has grown in the last 7 years. So many delightful little characters.
> 
> Leanna x


Have to admit Leanna that I've lost count now :sm01:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Pat for your kindness and generosity!!!! So many beautiful patterns to choose from. ???? Ros


Very welcome Ros xx :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> What a great offer Pat! My husband doesn't watch this but he does watch alot of cooking shows which this can help me get through. Which do you think is worde?


mmmm I think the football, it's so noisy! And doesn't taste so good lol


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> What a great offer Pat! My husband doesn't watch this but he does watch alot of cooking shows which this can help me get through. Which do you think is worde?


Which ever way you look at it.... A plump bottom if you sit in front of the screen watching football, or a plump tummy for eating goodies, after sitting in front of the screen!!! Lol.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Hadn't thought of that, it's in Russia so good luck :sm01:


Isn't the Cricket on too? Obviously it seems the World Cup will win out! Lol! :sm11:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Isn't the Cricket on too? Obviously it seems the World Cup will win out! Lol! :sm11:


 :sm02:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh thank you


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am slowly adding to my collection of your adorable dolls, bears and bunnies. Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

harter0310 said:


> I am slowly adding to my collection of your adorable dolls, bears and bunnies. Thank you.


Aww thank you xx


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Aw Pat! what a lovely gesture. I love your patterns and have purchased lots of them pity you can't download the time for me to do them all. Ha ha ha, Thank you. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you Pat, very hard to choose, there are so many wonderful patterns. You have certainly discovered your gift.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh, wow! What a treat! Thanks.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you so much, Pat! I got "Kala The Kitten" pattern, I just love all of your patterns which I have most of them (which now I have two 4" Book Binders they are in), now to get busy with making a few of them! I have made a few and they keep disappearing, too! (Five Grandchildren...) My list keeps getting longer......Thank you again so much!!!! Good luck in watching your favorite Football team!!! LOL! Sandi


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks so much, will make the next few weeks much more bearable.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just too many to choose from.. makes my purse hurt, lol. Thank you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Knora said:


> Thanks so much, will make the next few weeks much more bearable.


lol you too heh??


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh Pat, how very KIND of you. And so generous !
I just bought my 2 patterns. I will be making these for the local hospital babes.
I was having a sad day ( a dear friend is very ill ) BUT this brought a smile to my face. I love your patterns.

Thanks so VERY much. Bless you for being so kind.
Linda


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Pat! Just saw your very generous offer on your patterns. Thank you so much. Hope all is well with you. M x :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh Pat, how very KIND of you. And so generous !
> I just bought my 2 patterns. I will be making these for the local hospital babes.
> I was having a sad day ( a dear friend is very ill ) BUT this brought a smile to my face. I love your patterns.
> 
> ...


Aww bless angel xx hope your friend is comfortable x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Hello Pat! Just saw your very generous offer on your patterns. Thank you so much. Hope all is well with you. M x :sm02:


Yes fine thanks Maureen, hope you are well xx


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Generous. Thank you. (I REALLY need a hedgehog....)


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Generous and helpful from the warm heart that several years back guided me onto the road of publishing my designs. I will never forger the assistance you gave me Pat and wish you nothing but the best with this sale and ALL your creations. Hugs xo wendy


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Generous. Thank you. (I REALLY need a hedgehog....)


OMG they are so cute !
I got the cuddle blankets to make for the local hosp.
BUT the heggies were a close second choice.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Generous. Thank you. (I REALLY need a hedgehog....)


Did you not see Snuffles? :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> OMG they are so cute !
> I got the cuddle blankets to make for the local hosp.
> BUT the heggies were a close second choice.


Thank you, hope you enjoy your pattern :sm02:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Generous and helpful from the warm heart that several years back guided me onto the road of publishing my designs. I will never forger the assistance you gave me Pat and wish you nothing but the best with this sale and ALL your creations. Hugs xo wendy


Bless, really don't think I can take credit for your success Wendy x


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Bless, really don't think I can take credit for your success Wendy x


Just want to give credit where it is due. Without you encouraging me to publish Edward and Ele Elephant way back when, and guiding me on the road to set up my sites and even Paypal, I would still be giving away my designs for free. I have not forgotten this fact and for as long as my eyesight allows me to continue on this path I do so give thanks to you. Hugs xo wendy xo


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Pat, your patterns are beyond lovely. I have knit Pocket Puppy, Baby Bear and Mini the Monkey countless times, almost all using Pipsqueak yarn. These 'friends' are used as additions to baby sweater sets for expecting friends and relatives. I absolutely love the sizes of these 3 and the patterns are just wonderfully easy to make.
We're expecting a new family member - grandchild # 8, maybe I should get a new pattern just for him/her?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Tove said:


> Pat, your patterns are beyond lovely. I have knit Pocket Puppy, Baby Bear and Mini the Monkey countless times, almost all using Pipsqueak yarn. These 'friends' are used as additions to baby sweater sets for expecting friends and relatives. I absolutely love the sizes of these 3 and the patterns are just wonderfully easy to make.
> We're expecting a new family member - grandchild # 8, maybe I should get a new pattern just for him/her?


How lovely! Congratulations :sm02:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Can I come join you, Chris???


chris kelly said:


> Thank goodness for a secluded Craft-room; Netflix on my own TV; Gypsycream on the Ravelry Store, set up on my lap-top with my finger on the mouse. Oh and a hot cup of tea with a packet of custard creams. I don't think I need anything else.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! Thank you! But what to pick???? Every pattern is adorable, each seems cuter than the last! It'll take me hours of delightful browsing. I am in awe of your abilities and artistic imagination. So many patterns, so little time! :sm09:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MsKniftyNeedles (Nov 28, 2017)

How kind of you. Your patterns are awsome!! Am heading on over there to see what new huggables I can create.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MsKniftyNeedles said:


> How kind of you. Your patterns are awsome!! Am heading on over there to see what new huggables I can create.


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

This post has reached it's 5 page maximum so I'm going to close it up now. Thanks for the sale on your lovely patterns Pat!


----------

